# snails / malaysian trumpet snails



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a Red Devil who sucks up all snails he can find, even malaysian trumpet snails. Now my juve rhom (2 inches) has a bunch in his tank, do P's eat snails?? I know they eat crayfish and plecos. I've been starving this guy to get him to eat frozen instead of feeders, he's not budging...I just wonder if he even notices all the snails


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I doubt it will eat the snails. Just be patient with your feedings and keep offering, just make sure you remove any uneaten food. It will eventually eat.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Eventually he will eat.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

My Spilo eats the snails off the fricken silicon tube air tube!!! I was replacing ad cutting it back weekly for a while! He ahas since stopped bc there are so few./


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Depends on the P some might try and eat them other might not...............simple


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

notaverage said:


> My Spilo eats the snails off the fricken silicon tube air tube!!! I was replacing ad cutting it back weekly for a while! He ahas since stopped bc there are so few./


Yeah, my piranha has eaten pond snails, too.

I tried introducing a few pond snails to his aquarium, since no other fish could live with the spilo, and the spilo ate the snails as I was dropping them in.


----------



## Jake123 (Oct 18, 2007)

my p eats snails when ever they get big enough. it's kind of nice because it keeps there numbers down a lot


----------

